# New Girl :)



## Jessy

Hi All,

I've had my Audi TT Quattro sport 240 since new on a 55 plate and decided to join this forum. (Yes I know a good few years later) & i had a 225 a few years before that too. The 240 being the Best car ive ever owned.

I've also got a fiesta ST, which im a member on the STOC forum as i drive my ST more than the Audi these days, due to people vandalising the TT due to pure jealousy in my opinion. [smiley=argue.gif]

Two quick questions

1) Are there meets on this forum? (South East way)
2) I got told that the 240, was Limited Edition of a 1000, is this true?

Thanks in advance

Leana


----------



## GreekTT

Welcome to the forum Leana !!! 

I am sure you will find plenty of events going on around your area and in UK in general in the events section of the forum.

Make sure you check the MK1 section regulargly as there is plenty of info for problems, mods, issues and loads of other things which will be of interest!!!


----------



## malstt

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Jessy

Thanks 

Just trying to get used to the layout of this forum :-| lol


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd

Welcome to the forum , if you are a member of the STOC, why not join the much more fun www.ttoc.co.uk??


----------



## Jessy

jammyd said:


> Welcome to the forum , if you are a member of the STOC, why not join the much more fun http://www.ttoc.co.uk??


Ahhh cheers for the reply, ill have a look


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome from another qS owner


----------



## SaintScoTT

Jessy said:


> Just trying to get used to the layout of this forum :-| lol


Welcome to the forums Jessy. Dont let these forums overwhelm you, they are TOTALLY awesome. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] the garage feature!


----------



## Jessy

SaintScoTT said:


> Jessy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to get used to the layout of this forum :-| lol
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums Jessy. Dont let these forums overwhelm you, they are TOTALLY awesome. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] the garage feature!
Click to expand...

I've added my car to the garage feature  after it took me a while to find it.

The forum doesn't really seem to be that organised, or it might just be me & not used to it  lol

Do you have meets at all?


----------



## RK07

Yep, look under the events section


----------



## Jessy

I did have a look through, but couldn't find any that was pretty close by and the S/E meet in Crawley was too far for me to travel and i cant drive in London (long story) so try and avoid it, lol....

Are there any meets Essex way, southend? Lakeside? Half Way House?

and do we have any Reps that live in Essex? that orgainse meets?

 x


----------



## M9fdb

Hi ya from a fellow Essex member :wink: - i used to own a 225 and i am looking to get another TT soon as i sold my old one a few years ago.

There have been a few meets in Essex - I organised one in Brentwood when i had my TT and once i get another one i will arrange more meets in Essex

cheers D

PS where in Essex are you from ???


----------



## Jessy

Hey, Im from Romford too, only down the road from brentwood if meets were arranged there would be cool, where was it held in brentwood when u arrnaged it last?... 

I used to own a 225 but once i saw the QS i had to get that one 

what TT you looking at getting? & what have you got at the moment?


----------



## TTitan

Welcome.

I have read here several times that there were only 800 QS sold in the Uk -- so it must be true, since it was posted on this forum.

TTitan


----------



## Jessy

TTitan said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I have read here several times that there were only 800 QS sold in the Uk -- so it must be true, since it was posted on this forum.
> 
> TTitan


Hey thanks for the welcome 

only 800 cool.....


----------



## M9fdb

Jessy said:


> Hey, Im from Romford too, only down the road from brentwood if meets were arranged there would be cool, where was it held in brentwood when u arrnaged it last?...
> 
> I used to own a 225 but once i saw the QS i had to get that one
> 
> what TT you looking at getting? & what have you got at the moment?


Small world ehh :lol:

The meet was at the Nags head - close to the M25/ A12 so ideal

I am looking at another 225 (pref chipped) - i havent drove a QS or 3.2 so will prob go for a 225 as there are some bargains out there at the moment

Once i sell this i will be able to get another TT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Modified-MGF-1-8i ... 240%3A1318


----------



## Jessy

M9fdb said:


> Jessy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Im from Romford too, only down the road from brentwood if meets were arranged there would be cool, where was it held in brentwood when u arrnaged it last?...
> 
> I used to own a 225 but once i saw the QS i had to get that one
> 
> what TT you looking at getting? & what have you got at the moment?
> 
> 
> 
> Small world ehh :lol:
> 
> The meet was at the Nags head - close to the M25/ A12 so ideal
> 
> I am looking at another 225 (pref chipped) - i havent drove a QS or 3.2 so will prob go for a 225 as there are some bargains out there at the moment
> 
> Once i sell this i will be able to get another TT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Modified-MGF-1-8i ... 240%3A1318
Click to expand...

Very small! How many people normally turn up at the meets?... Is it a case of standing about chatting etc? I go to Fiesta ST meets when i can find them...

Cant believe your selling your Convertible so close to summer, i would love to have a convertible, but then again its the best time to sell.

Have a test drive of the QS and 3.2 see what you think... it also depends what your looking for in the TT, i loved my heated seats in my 225 in the winter, they were so warm and lovely and nice and cool iin the summer.. ..


----------



## M9fdb

[/quote]Very small! How many people normally turn up at the meets?... Is it a case of standing about chatting etc? I go to Fiesta ST meets when i can find them...

Cant believe your selling your Convertible so close to summer, i would love to have a convertible, but then again its the best time to sell.

Have a test drive of the QS and 3.2 see what you think... it also depends what your looking for in the TT, i loved my heated seats in my 225 in the winter, they were so warm and lovely and nice and cool iin the summer.. ..[/quote]

It wasnt a bad turn out if i remember right about 12 cars or more - we hada chat in the carpark then had a few drinks in the pub

I have owned the MG for over 8 years now and done all the work to it and had my fun with it so it is time to sell it now

I like the looks of the QS but i am not really a fan of the PP seats and prefer the rear seat in the coupe (even though it is not much use - i had four adults in my old coupe though :lol: )

I will try and find a QS to test drive though as i may change my mind 

cheers Darren

PS another reason for selling the MG is that a Fiesta ST blew me away on the A127 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jessy

Sounds good, im looking forward to some TT meets...  Cant believe u managed to get for adults in the rear of the TT, how funny must that have looked... ha ha

A fiesta ST beat you  they are quick little things, i give erm that... im just thinking if i have raced any MG's on the A127 recently.....lol

Leana


----------



## M9fdb

I have replied via PM - check your messages


----------



## Jessy

M9fdb said:


> I have replied via PM - check your messages


Pm'd


----------



## SimonQS

Jessy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 2) I got told that the 240, was Limited Edition of a 1000, is this true?
> 
> Leana


800, welcome to the exclusive club! :wink:

160 in each colour, Black, Blue, Silver, Avus and Red - which do you have, post some pictures!


----------



## Jessy

SimonQS said:


> Jessy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 2) I got told that the 240, was Limited Edition of a 1000, is this true?
> 
> Leana
> 
> 
> 
> 800, welcome to the exclusive club! :wink:
> 
> 160 in each colour, Black, Blue, Silver, Avus and Red - which do you have, post some pictures!
Click to expand...

Really, is that all they made 160 of each colour...

I have the Black one (i prefered black cars, but i wish i got a different colour so the two tone stands out) and my mate has the silver one.

How do i attach pics? *I'm such a n00b* lol


----------



## jammyd

Hi Jessy,

Get yourself an account with photobucket or something like that then load your pictures up.

You can then copy the IMG tag from photobucket and load it up here!


----------



## Jessy

They are the only pics i have at the moment. Nothing exciting


----------



## SimonQS

Jessy said:


> They are the only pics i have at the moment. Nothing exciting


Where do you live


----------



## Jessy

SimonQS said:


> Jessy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are the only pics i have at the moment. Nothing exciting
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live
Click to expand...

Thats sunny Romford, with a few artistic bits the council have added here and there .... 8)

lol, my first attempt on photoshop.


----------

